# Finally after 3 month wait.......



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I finally got my custom Vamoots frame. Moots added an extra 1cm to the head tube and angled the top tube and extra degree. Built it up yesterday and did a awesome 65 mile ride with it today. The ride is unreal. Here's some pics.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Nice! Great overall build too.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

HazemBata said:


> Nice! Great overall build too.


Thanks. I built it up with:

Moots 90mmX-6 stem flipped.
Moots 280mm seat post
Chris King NoThread Headset
SRAM Red group with black crank
Jagwire
Ti King Cages w/Ti bolts (I know, a little overboard)
FSA K-Wing Compact Carbon bars
Specialized Avatar Expert saddle
Dura-Ace SPD/SL carbon pedals 
ROL Race SL wheels

Came out to 16.25lbs but should be a little lighter when I put some 50mm carbon hoops on it. Thinking about changing out the saddle to.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Cant go wrong with lighter wheels. Should make a big difference in how the bike accelerates.

As far as the saddle goes, let your buttocks decide. Don't be concerned with weight, bling, etc.

How do you like the pedals? I generally admire Shimano for its no-nonsense approach to components. Light, but not crazy light. Functional. Durable. Low maintenance.

Again, great overall build...but carbon hoops would make the bike super great


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

HazemBata said:


> Cant go wrong with lighter wheels. Should make a big difference in how the bike accelerates.
> 
> As far as the saddle goes, let your buttocks decide. Don't be concerned with weight, bling, etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, lighter wheels and tires shold get me into the high 15's.

The buttocks did speak and thats why I'm thinking about swapping the saddle. I did about 100 miles this weekend on it and my arse hurt afterwards. I have an older version of the same saddle which has never given me problems on long rides so I may put that on. 

The DA SLs are very nice. So far no problems they seem farily durable but only time will time will tell.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

oops! Wrong window


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

HazemBata said:


> Cant go wrong with lighter wheels. Should make a big difference in how the bike accelerates.
> 
> As far as the saddle goes, let your buttocks decide. Don't be concerned with weight, bling, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yep, Carbon hoops dropped the weight under 16lbs. Its 15.8 now. Put some Boyd 50mms on it, and changed the saddle.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Those wheels are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice bike! Got to love a ti post and a ti stem! Hope you are up to the caliber as the bike!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

tigoat said:


> Very nice bike! Got to love a ti post and a ti stem! Hope you are up to the caliber as the bike!


I'm trying.  Yeah the stem and post really complete the bike. I'm glad I went that route.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

stover said:


> Thanks. Yep, Carbon hoops dropped the weight under 16lbs. Its 15.8 now. Put some Boyd 50mms on it, and changed the saddle.


Sweet bike, if you are ever around steamboat, go take the tour, I did this summer and was pretty cool. I don't own one now but I'm sure I will in this lifetime.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

That is a very nice bike, congrats.

With that said, if you went to the trouble of getting a custom frame, I am curious as to why you did not ask them to add another couple cm to the head tube so you could have run the stem flipped down with minimal spacers? Also, why a 90 mm stem on a custom geometry frame?


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

fa63 said:


> That is a very nice bike, congrats.
> 
> With that said, if you went to the trouble of getting a custom frame, I am curious as to why you did not ask them to add another couple cm to the head tube so you could have run the stem flipped down with minimal spacers? Also, why a 90 mm stem on a custom geometry frame?


Sure. I race from time to time but do long club and century rides. I move the stem down for quick stuff and move it up and flip the stem for the longer rides. One bike can do it all. The bike is custom but I did not want to deviate too much from Moots specs. TT has a 3.8deg rise (instead of 3.0) and HT is 15cm instead of 14cm. Works great for me.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Got you, that makes sense. My solution to that is to switch from a -6 degree stem to a -17 degree stem when I want a more aggressive position. With that said, just flipping the stem is a more economical solution as you don't need an extra stem lying around (I have to admit, I am vain these days when it comes to my bike's looks  )


----------

